# Ermine color



## SarahMelisse (Feb 27, 2012)

If I am understanding correctly, ermine coloring is an un-showable color...
Which gene is this carried on or what colors combined make an ermine?


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 28, 2012)

Ermine is a combination of Chinchilla and non-extension. It takes a bit more than just that to get a white rabbit with brown eyes, but those are the main genes involved. As to showability, I believe Ermine is showable in the Lop breeds; not sure about any others.


----------



## SarahMelisse (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the response. I wouldn't have guessed chinchilla. I thought it was such a cute color on an English angora picture I saw online, but it's not a show able color (as far as I know) in angora breeds.


----------

